# Blade question??



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

did you try the .010 blade? It just might work,I use a .010 blade with my 2712 indoor arrows and they weigh 615 gr.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

HEY BUDDY, the .010 will work by itself or you can use the backer try them both and see what puts it in the middle.Mark


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

spotshot said:


> did you try the .010 blade? It just might work,I use a .010 blade with my 2712 indoor arrows and they weigh 615 gr.


I did. If I held nice and still, everything was good. If I got a little weak on the shot, the extra spring in the rest would push the shots up on me.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I did. If I held nice and still, everything was good. If I got a little weak on the shot, the extra spring in the rest would push the shots up on me.


That's why I use a backer plate with all my blades.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That's why I use a backer plate with all my blades.


How far up does yours go?? I'm gonna make one so I just need a rough idea of how long to cut it.

I had several shots break tweener low and wind up almost being a 9 high because of the bounce. Can't be having that.:nono:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> How far up does yours go?? I'm gonna make one so I just need a rough idea of how long to cut it.
> 
> I had several shots break tweener low and wind up almost being a 9 high because of the bounce. Can't be having that.:nono:


Spoon, don't have one right here to measure, but I think it's a little less than 1/2 the length of the blade - maybe 5/8".


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BTW: I've also found that drawing with a back plate results in less bounce offs as well. Just got my Jesse Mount in on Sat. - eager to try it out.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*$$$$*

why dont you just buy a new blade or two? If this riggen youre makin up gets out of whack wouledent it be easier to just have two identical blades or would that be to easy???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

We're not talking about identical blades, we're talking about back(er) blades.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

xring1 said:


> why dont you just buy a new blade or two? If this riggen youre makin up gets out of whack wouledent it be easier to just have two identical blades or would that be to easy???


Because the sad reality of it is:

Trophy Taker blade $8.49 x 2 =$16.98
Shipping if mailed $3

Total=$19.98

And yes it makes a difference right now.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Sorry*

I guess thiere are some people in this world who wouledent pay a nickle to see a piss ant eat a bale of hay, and if they did they would complain about the amount of time it took!!!!


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

You can change the angle of the blade and it will adjust the stiffness of the blade......lay it down some will weaken the blade turn it up will stiffen the blade


----------

